# Forum > News > Contests >  [Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #4 — October 2016 — Battle.net Gift Balance

## Annaisha

Hi everybody,

As mentioned in my third thread thread, I'll be holding a fourth monthly giveaway. September rewarded two (2) lucky winners with some epic Razer loot. A chroma DeahStalker Keyboard, and a Chroma Naga Gaming _(the one with 12 side buttons)_. the winners have been announced --> Here <-- ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #3 — September 2016 — RAZER Stuff inside!)

Of course there is also going to be an October thread for this month, and all you need to do to participate is post in this thread *once* a month.

Shipping costs are completely covered by me, even if you live in Japan!  :Smile: 

Every month there will be two (2) winners, with the first winner the greater prize. of course. So what do we have for October?





*For this fourth month (October, 2016) I'll be giving away Battle.net Gift Balance Codes:
€ / $ 60 to the First Place Winner and € / $ 40 to the runner up!*

*You redeem these prizes (codes) at your Battle.net account, and can be used in the ENTIRE Battle.net Store!*

This is not a Region-Limited contest, so feel free to participate, no matter which region you're playing at!

 and 

This months prizes (codes) will be delivered digitally, therefore no shipping address needs to be provided. Codes will end up in your OwnedCore Private Messages.





*Duplicate posting will disqualify you from the giveaway. Keep it fair, everybody can only enter once a month. This includes duplicate account posting.
I will ask a Moderator or Admin to double check if you used duplicate accounts to increases your chance, in which case, you have no chance to win at all.*
*
All winners from Jessy's Giveaway so far:
*

*★ (July 2016) Tihifniz > Lil' Chen Pandaren Plush Time and Kentus > Lil' Murk-Eye Murloc Plush (Purple) ★*
*★ (August 2016) Superzozo > 6 months of WoW Gane Time and MisterrPepsi > 3 months of WoW Game Time ★*
*★ (September 2016) LeRaRhK > DeathStalker Chroma Gaming Keyboard and Ashoran > Naga Chroma Gaming Mice ★*

*
Thank you for participating and good luck in tn the next giveaway!
*

----------


## LaunchpadMcQuack

! Lets roll !

----------


## scrappyballz

i will be the next hokage believe it =) *random number JUTSU*

----------


## Kenneth

my birthday is this month so im destined 2 win

----------


## Jaladhjin

Gettin' in the mix :-D

----------


## jimmyamd

Hook a brother up  :Smile:

----------


## LeRaRhK

I am in! can't wait to see the new winners! Jessy is the best!

----------


## Amalizzy

This is great, I want to try legion, or d3 for some time now. Thank you for holding these events for us.

----------


## liffe

Count me in :Smile:

----------


## kennethas

#PrayAgain huhuhuhu ! -w-

----------


## Gazaman

leeeerrooooy jenkinssssss

----------


## MisterPepsi

Ok, let's hope for the best this month!

----------


## zycamzip

Hey! If I got this, I could try WoW again... I haven't played since ... WLK? I wonder how my 6 level 80s are doing... still part of a guild? lol

----------


## Superzozo

Best of luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## azix

My crystal ball says it'll be number 15!

----------


## pewpewlazerz

Bump for #16

----------


## Lemour

Im in  :Big Grin:  

Gz on the Elite User btw :>

----------


## Tinyfin

*fingers crossed*

----------


## Shardrox

I´m not gonna win at all lol.

----------


## Soil

I have a good feelin' about this.

----------


## Kuro091

Alright let's do this again.

Thanks for the generosity !

----------


## Xel

These giveaways are great, sign me up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mscuore

would be cool if with this i could play wow again, lol

----------


## Zothiel

Lets see :P GG for the giveaways

----------


## chokobons

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## way12go

All the best and best of luck to who ever it may be.

----------


## WhoBattle

Im down Thanks for the giveaway <3

----------


## BlueFire0101

I will be the one for this the winner will be me I will get this for the sake of OVERWATCH!
I need to feel the game on this here laptop!
PLEASE Ill even throw a joke.
Why did the monkey fall out of the tree?


BEcause Kirito killed it... Damn Kirito


But wait theres more... Goku killed kirito because the monkey was his son... the end :Wink:

----------


## DeMoN

rollin the dice yet again....in it to win it!

----------


## Moike

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Someonekw

im in  :Big Grin:  lets do this

----------


## danerossi

Count me in in the new guy so I will defo ninja ya loot 😜

----------


## dongovor

i'm in. I need some blizz stuff to buy)

----------


## alexanjl12

Count me in! Thank you for doing this!

----------


## Zaphry

Gonna roll for this one again o.O

----------


## oxytech

Count me in

----------


## husobaba1903

*Good luck everyone.I feel lucky this time and thanks for giveway Jessy.*

----------


## stevendph

Best luck for everyone, including me. And thanks OP for contest

----------


## vvvat

Thanks for cool giveaway.

----------


## Annaisha

Just to make this crystal clear, you to not need to hit the "Thanks" button to participate. Thanks is always welcome of course, but it does not increase your chances, and not what this contest is about. For more information regarding the philosophy behind my giveaways I'd like to refer to this thread: Disable rep for thanks in Contests section

This is purely my stance and opinion, I'm in no way trying to name and shame the OP, or bring him in discredit.

Good luck everybody. I'm running out of ideas for prizes, so if you have something in mind for the coming month(s), please do send me a PM.

I started with giving plushies, then my husband took over with the keyboard and mouse. I don not understand the male brain, or what they want.

I said, let's give Battle.net Balance codes, so they can spend it on whatever they want, and that was not a good idea he said. But since he provided no better alternative, I went through with it anyway. Better than no contest!  :Smile:

----------


## shahinpb

What do you call a titan who can't swim? *Titanic*  :Wink: 

Count me in */cheers* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Cyphar

Everything's looking up Milhouse!

----------


## dbuzz47

wow thanks for hosting these. Great community here

----------


## jethroucc

Cheers tto the giveaway, nice deal bro  :Smile:

----------


## MrNoble

Good luck everyone!

----------


## BasSells

entered !!

----------


## gippy

Worth a try again, thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Annaisha

> What do you call a titan who can't swim? *Titanic* 
> 
> Count me in */cheers*


Nice to see someone entering with a joke.

I've got two for you, too.

*What do you get when you mix a Gnome with a Worgan?*
- A Micro-Worganism! \m/(>_<)\m/

*How many Dwarves does it take to screw in a lightbulb?*
-Two. One to hold the lightbulb, and one to drink until the room starts spinning.

*What do you call a Gnome Mage on the run from the police?*
- A small medium at large!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brackston

*Drops name in hat*

----------


## craneyy

Thanks Jessy for these Giveaways!

----------


## Vizex

go green, dont do crack

----------


## Mikolem

Entering!
Horrible joke tax: Yo mama so fat, it takes 5 mages to polymorph her.

----------


## Ahmetov

Yo momma is so fat, I took a picture of her last Christmas and it's still printing.

----------


## FREEKYNG

For azeroth!!!

----------


## Hapiguy

Sign me up, Jessy! Good luck to everyone!!
 :Cool:

----------


## Sweking

Monthly sign up! ;D
Gl folks!

----------


## Ashoran

Chillin'  :Wink:

----------


## Confucius



----------


## palandra

/roll  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  i never win

----------


## DarkLinux

I do like free things  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kirtus

gl all, and thanks for the giveaway

----------


## Tariel

such a good action  :Smile:  gl for everyone i hope mayby this time i will be lucky and i can win something

----------


## EvidenceAA

I'm in again, gl to all others  :Smile:

----------


## JonnyJa

in for october  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicocba

Thanks for doinf this Jessy!

----------


## sprxxx

pls let me win heysus

----------


## scadouche

Good luck everyone!

----------


## whacked15

Good luck :Wink:

----------


## highs

ohh thats cool :>

----------


## OzzyTheDane

One love  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Broken Demon

GL HF all, and thx for the chance.

----------


## Sharkeeper

thank you sir!

----------


## Smitten

Why not, transfers are expensive here. Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## SuperKop

Did you hear about the guy who invented Lifesavers? They say he made a mint.

----------


## donts

leggo! hype for overwatch haloween skins!

----------


## mirdanek84

Thanks fur such an amazing event!

----------


## Opacho

Where do I sign? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

----------


## iLone

Thanks for this best gift away!

----------


## TemporaryVideos

Joining the party, good luck to everyone!

----------


## jgreen

Thanks for the generosity Jess  :Smile:

----------


## Zertwoc

Wow, such amazing giveaway!
I'm in :gusta:

----------


## neuron

Good luck to all!

----------


## Newdaypokego

Awesome giveaway  :Big Grin:

----------


## frallan123

gl hf ty for contest

----------


## Nyarly

So very cool, so want one : o

----------


## piggyuk

sounds epic!!!

----------


## Myltrex

Good luck everyone!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daniel Saleh

Wow please continue doing these! Your kind and generous acts helps put this community back into its social self (ironically)

----------


## SPIIGII

Thats cool ;d

----------


## Woland

Woah, chance to win free stuffz! Where do I sign?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Annaisha

> Woah, chance to win free stuffz! Where do I sign?


You just did  :Smile: .

----------


## lyasviel

Can I join this ride? thanks  :EEK!:

----------


## Annaisha

> Can I join this ride? thanks


Of course. I allow everyone t enter, as long as no double accounts are made to increase chances.

----------


## ene1980

let me try this

----------


## Heinie2

Hey Jessy, thank you for this Giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## xxspokiixx

Good luck for everyone  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## skipper1

Let's go  :Big Grin:

----------


## chaserbl

Well good thing this is virtual cos shipping to my country would kill you probably for next 3-4 months of giveaways  :Cool:

----------


## Chakal

go to the win! :Cool:

----------


## Annaisha

Only two weeks to go guys. Tell your friends, join!  :Smile:

----------


## typho0nz

in for oct! thx for this giveaway!

----------


## Toxxer

Let's go! Thanks alot for hosting these giveaways <3

----------


## Swinder

Count me in  :Smile: . Thanks for the chance!

----------


## Elites360

Awesome of you to do this, good luck everyone

----------


## Extremity

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## Hysterical

Thanks Jessy. I'm in too.

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Awesome, appreciate ya!

----------


## Harambeqt

Rolling in, thanks for hosting.


Getting there:

----------


## groveskeeper

hey! happy to throw my hat in the ring  :Cool:

----------


## theoneguardian

This is an awesome giveaway, count me in! 1 year Hearthstone player here, a battle net code would be a nice gift for buying packs of the new expansion  :Smile:

----------


## Geoquake

"Well, butter my biscuit."

----------


## Canyon Boosts

Feeling lucky today  :Cool: :gusta:

----------


## Falkeid

Best of luck to all!

----------


## ribce

Awsome Giveaway! Thank you!

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

It's my birthday today! I <3 free stuff!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vertex Killswitch

entering, gl everyone.

----------


## spammero

Chaaaaaaaaaaaarge!!

----------


## way12go

Posting again (second post) second post means quitting from contest as it is prohibited to post again.

I quit because I find it ironical to win when there will be so many losers.

The main reason for quitting is, today early morning I got a thought and the thought is

" You must fight automatic failure ".chumpbucket_zpspetlohvv.jpg

----------


## Mixtrade

Yoloooooo!!!!

----------


## Annaisha

> Posting again (second post) second post means quitting from contest as it is prohibited to post again.
> 
> I quit because I find it ironical to win when there will be so many losers.
> 
> The main reason for quitting is, today early morning I got a thought and the thought is
> 
> " You must fight automatic failure ".chumpbucket_zpspetlohvv.jpg


I won't go into a philosophical discussion whether it's fair to participate in contests where the winner is chose by chance. I respect your decision and will not down your name as disqualified participants. Thank you for letting me know.

----------


## brice2011

I never win anything, let's give a try  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poopzoor

ill try again  :Smile:

----------


## artemarkantos

lets do this.../roll

----------


## buschaffe

Let's roll the dice aaaaand...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snowee

Free Stuff yay

----------


## Hurrock

Registered for this, so I figured that makes you the refferer

----------


## lokidaecon

trying my luck again  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrClue

LEEROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JENKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS! 
Nuff said, count me in  :Smile:  :shh:

----------


## Yawnstar

Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Bakisin

Here goes nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nokuto

I'd like to participate as well.

----------


## LadyLoth

Thank you so much for hosting these <3

----------


## matisyahu

though my winning chances are sub zero , doesnt hurt to try , thanks again jessy!

----------


## chefrob

thanks for the giveaway!!

----------


## grimmeged

Amazing that you do this, big respect  :Smile: 
Hoping to win <3

----------


## Dyorr

I like free stuff

----------


## Unfaithful1214

Yay, free stuff. I would like to win but my chances of winning are slim, I have bad luck. Good luck to everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## messycan

put me in coach

----------


## xVolcanO

Put me in too  :Big Grin:  <3

----------


## Serennity1

Hi I am new on this forum. I hope I can participate  :Big Grin: D

----------


## Spooch

Got a girlfriend recently, so my luck should be maxed!

That aside, good luck to everyone.

----------


## Pen

> Got a girlfriend recently, so my luck should be maxed!


Sounds like you used up your luck for the month mate  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Annaisha

> Got a girlfriend recently, so my luck should be maxed!
> 
> That aside, good luck to everyone.


What's so special about getting a boy -or girlfriend? Unless you're a teenager and it's your first experience. :P

I've had a 12 years long relationship, then two more that lasted half a year each. I'm happy single at the moment.


I don't feel I miss anything (female here).

----------


## Mexton

hmmm. i am in.

----------


## Binary

Shake.....N.... Bake...

----------


## bboystyle82

i feel like im gonna roll a 1 here but ill give it a shot!

----------


## Annaisha

> i feel like im gonna roll a 1 here but ill give it a shot!



I've won my own contest 3 months in a row by Random.org RNG. No kidding. Of course, I disqualify myself. Never give up hope!

----------


## marcusw89

Lets give it a go

----------


## Lynical

Hopping in here for this month, hopefully I'm not too late yet  :Smile: 

Goodluck everybody!

----------


## JasonLiu123

I wanna win!

----------


## Ellion

Well, why not...

----------


## larrrlarrr

My chances of winning this is like my chances of getting a legendary I'm WoW. 1/100000000

----------


## Analtorpedo

i heard i'll win this  :Cool:

----------


## jackass168

Let's get it!

----------


## Wizsharding

I participate  :Smile:  gl everyone

----------


## Syrac88

Cool. Gl to everyone!

----------


## evann

Hell yeah!

----------


## legoose99

wine is gud

----------


## Doqter

I'm in!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xcureanddisease

Im in, like sin.

Thanks and good luck!

----------


## Annaisha

> My chances of winning this is like my chances of getting a legendary I'm WoW. 1/100000000


In my cance, that is below zero. Over four-thousand (4,000) total dungeons, and not a single legendary, while a Warlock in our guild has 5.

----------


## Razzashi

Thanks for doing this giveaway! Only 11 pages on entries, so definitely better chances than getting legendaries  :Wink:

----------


## larrrlarrr

> In my cance, that is below zero. Over four-thousand (4,000) total dungeons, and not a single legendary, while a Warlock in our guild has 5.


Dont mean for this to go on the give away. But i feel like they need to up the rates on least receiving your first one. I am on about the same boat you are on. I run dungeons, do emissary, and run raids and still nothings. makes me kind of sad honestly

----------


## Sir_DOT_a_lot

Let's try my chances.
Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Andrei Versace

here is my chance to get D3

----------


## Wulfescu

I am in! Good luck everyone and thanks for this Giveaway! Keep it up bro!

----------


## GoldStar5

Good luck all! I'm in

----------


## AnabelPb

i'm in! :P

----------


## Alelight

I'm the winner!

----------


## scadouche

GL everyone

----------


## nohackson

Waddup, good luck

----------


## Fla34

Let's try  :Wink:

----------


## Annaisha

I'm being suspicious of a couple of people using multiple accounts, due to it all being new accounts and using the same way of wording their posts (repeatedly using the same words / spelling mistakes). Gonna have this one checked up with a moderator to disqualify people who created multiple accounts. 

*The rule is 1 entry per person*

----------


## wat152

Looks nice ^_^ Wouldn't mind dumping some more money to Blizzard then I already have >_>

----------


## Annaisha

Last 2 days before this contest closes and winners are picked guys..  :Smile:  Preparing something for November, although I'm still not sure about the prizes.  :Frown:

----------


## nuttynutty

Bless you and good luck to all of us! Hope ton of awesome stuffs happens to you Jess!

----------


## tangowithlions

I still haven't understood what I'm supposed to say, but I'm participating ^^ whatever that means

----------


## Annaisha

> I still haven't understood what I'm supposed to say, but I'm participating ^^ whatever that means


Just replying in this thread is enough, although more original entries are always welcome for a laugh, but do not increase chances of winning.  :Smile:

----------


## Albin Blixt

Im in, woho! (:

----------


## wrathqt

good luck at all :3 i'd like to participate  :Smile: 

and thanks for doing that, jessy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jrnicdao

I got this  :Smile:

----------


## Dartex

Looks like I got here just in time! Thanks for doing this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Annaisha

> Looks like I got here just in time! Thanks for doing this


Thank you for participating! Leaving this thread open til midnight (GMT +1, CEST - Ofr just European WoW server time).  :Smile: 

Enter while you still can.  :Wink:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*+1~  happy halloween guys!*

----------


## Lorenzo82

i would like to win there :d

----------


## Annaisha

Contest for this month closed. Two winners will be picked shortly. I'll be using www.randmo.org. Coffee first.

----------


## Annaisha

As announced in my first post: 
The *First Place Winner* will receive a *€ / $ 60 Battle.Net Gift Balance Code* for his (or her) region.
The *Second Place Winner* will receive a *€ / $ 40 Battle.Net Gift Balance Code* for his (or her) region.




*Winners have been picked by RNG (Random.org) The winners are:*

First Place Winner: Power of Illuminati (Post #107) Second Place Winner: DiamondStarFall (Post #184) - Album on Imgur

(I did upload the first place winner first, but IMGUR decided to put him second)


First Place Winner: *Power of Illuminati* - Post #107

(Screenshot, click to enlarge to 3440x1440. 34" Curved Monitor, sorry!)



Second Place Winner: *DiamondStarFall* - Post #184

(Screenshot, click to enlarge to 3440x1440. 34" Curved Monitor, sorry!)




Both of you will receive a PM from me, so keep an eye on your inbox.
The codes will be delivered digitally, through your OwnedCore PM Inbox.

Should you run into redemption issues, then please contact Blizzard Battle.net Support

----------


## way12go

Congratulations to winners. And, thanks for the Giveaway.

----------


## Annaisha

> Congratulations to winners. And, thanks for the Giveaway.


A fifth (5th) thread for November will be up shortly. New chances for everybody to win!

----------


## Annaisha

The new thread for November is up:
[Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #5 — November 2016 — Uhh, check inside.

----------


## Razzashi

Congrats to the winners! And again, thanks for doing these giveaways on OC! I'll make sure to enter the new one  :Smile:

----------


## kennethas

Congrats to winners !  :Cool:

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Thanks a whole lot.

----------


## Annaisha

> Thanks a whole lot.


No problem, sorry for the slight delay. Just waiting for DiamondStarFall's confirmation on the codes, as I cannot test them from the vendor myself, I;d have to redeem them. :P

----------


## phorentez

I'll might win someday  :Smile:

----------

